# 1948 damaged De Havilland Mosquito



## tameboy (Jun 1, 2010)

I thought you might be interested to see these images given to me by the son of a WW2 RAF veteran:

















This website www.dehavilland.ukf.net/ says the following regarding the demise of this plane:

VA889 TIIISF Tangmere/SF West Malling/CFSU/c collapsed on take-off Little Rissington 12.4.50

Thats two years after these photos were taken so presumably it must have been repaired after the damage sustained in these images.


----------



## timshatz (Jun 1, 2010)

Good shots Tame.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice shots....


----------



## tameboy (Jun 3, 2010)

thanks guys. 

It is a pity there don't seem to be any flying mosquitoes in air-shows in the UK. Are you aware of any currently airworthy examples of this awesome machine?


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice pictures, looks like the Mosquito XXX.


----------



## antoni (Jun 3, 2010)

tameboy said:


> thanks guys.
> 
> It is a pity there don't seem to be any flying mosquitoes in air-shows in the UK. Are you aware of any currently airworthy examples of this awesome machine?



At present none. Maybe in the future.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 3, 2010)

The BAe owned T111 crashed at Barton, Manchester with the loss of both crew, back in 1996.(I was supposed to be on the Fire Crew that day, but was away, fortunately). The only other airworthy example was the ex-Strathallan B35(TT35) of Kermit Weeks, which I believe was damaged in a hurricane in Florida (?) and is now on static display.
There is one in NZ which might be made airworthy when restoration is complete, and another likewise I believe in Australia.


----------



## antoni (Jun 4, 2010)

TT.35 RS712 currently owned by Kermit Weeks, loaned to EAA Museum Oshkosh where it is displayed as EG*F of 487 Squadron. 

There are four being restored to airworthy condition.

FB.26 KA114. Built in Canada 1945. Aug 1978 the hulk was recoverd by Ed and Rose Zalesky for the Canadian Museum of Flight and Transportation. In 2000 the remains were acquired by the US-based Fighter Factory with the aim of using it as the basis of a flyer. From 2004 new fuselage and wings were built in New Zealand. Currently being fitted out by AvSpecs Ardmore Airport (New Zealand). Expected to fly in 2010 or 2011.

B.35 KB161. The Mosquito Bomber Group of Windsor Ontario is creating an airworthy Mosquito using the remains of B.35 TA661. New fuselage halves were produced by mid-2006 by Mosquito Aircraft Restoration, Drury New Zealand. New wings are also being created and it is planned to emerge as KB161. 

B.35 VR796 - Built Christchurch 1948, storage 22 MU. Sold to Spartan Air Services Nov. 1954 became CF-HML. Acquired by Robert Jens Aug 2000 and moved to Vancouver. Expected to fly in 2010.

T.43 NZ2308. Accepted by the RAAF Aug. 1946. Sold to New Zealand June 1947. In 1990 the remains were acquired by Glyn Powell who started an ambitious project to return it to an airworthy state. To accomplish this he established Mosquito Aircraft Restoration at Drury Auckland to produced fuselages using new moulds as well as other components.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 4, 2010)

Very cool information Antoni! Thank you.


----------



## tameboy (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks Antoni and others for the info on possible future airworthy mosquitoes. Pity that their country of origin cannot come up with an airworthy version. My brother recently moved to Canada, so will keep an eye out for a flying wooden twin engined excuse to visit him.


----------

